# Holy $%#$ My SX Mini Q Mini Auto Fired and Didn't Stop!



## CMMACKEM (6/3/19)

Got the fright of my life!!!!!!!!

Noticed a plastic burning smell in my house, when I looked around I saw that my mod was going off with smoke coming from the mod and what seemed to be, auto firing.

This is obviously my mod's fault correct? It has never done this before in a year. Should I chuck it out?


----------



## Silver (6/3/19)

Doesnt sound good @CMMACKEM 

Strange because I thought its quite a high quality mod - haven't seen reports of autofiring issues on these mods here on the forum...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/3/19)

Silver said:


> Doesnt sound good @CMMACKEM
> 
> Strange because I thought its quite a high quality mod - haven't seen reports of autofiring issues on these mods here on the forum...



Thanks @Silver . I have just seen a couple of similar cases online. In one of the cases, it was apparently chip defect that caused it. Weird, I have never had one issue with it.


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/3/19)

Safe to say I'm going with DNA next time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/3/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Got the fright of my life!!!!!!!!
> 
> Noticed a plastic burning smell in my house, when I looked around I saw that my mod was going off with smoke coming from the mod and what seemed to be, auto firing.
> 
> This is obviously my mod's fault correct? It has never done this before in a year. Should I chuck it out?


I wouldn’t sleep with that mod in the same house bud.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/3/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I wouldn’t sleep with that mod in the same house bud.



It is having a snooze in the garden.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (6/3/19)

That's a real pity @CMMACKEM
Mind boggler

Just take out the battery(ies)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/3/19)

Exactly this happened to my friend's RX2/3.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (7/3/19)

Sad to to hear however you found it in time.
That happened to my wismec luxotic while in my pocket on two different mods

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/3/19)

Resistance said:


> Sad to to hear however you found it in time.
> That happened to my wismec luxotic while in my pocket on two different mods



I hope you were uninjured.

Looks like @Pho3niX90 is helping me out with a Lost Vape DNA 250C . Thanks bud. Hope my VGOD lasts until then.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (18/6/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> I hope you were uninjured.
> 
> Looks like @Pho3niX90 is helping me out with a Lost Vape DNA 250C . Thanks bud. Hope my VGOD lasts until then.



thanks bro. luckily I was fast enough to get the battery out of the mod on both occasions. both mods are dead though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

